
Stop Guessing. Start Measuring. - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/stop-guessing-start-measuring/
======
sharemywin
To me you could use % complete with some confidence level to measure not just
progress but, confidence. There are many task which aren't fully defined.
Those would have lower confidence than entering a bunch of data into a table
or something.

